# Suche Prog: Links aus stdout oder textfile extrahieren.

## tobiasbeil

Ich bin mir nicht sicher obs sowas gibt,

aber ich suche ein consolen programm,

dass mir, wenn ich ihm entweder beliebigen

stdin gebe oder ein file, er dieses parsed

und dann anstatt dass es wie cat alles ausgibt

nur web links ausgibt (oder an std weiterleitet).

Kennt jemand sowas?

Beispiel:

Testfile.txt

```
Bla Bla Bla Text www.google.de

Bla bla text text http://www.gentoo.org.
```

$ <programm> Textfile.txt

www.google.de

http://www.gentoo.org

ODER

$ cat Textfile.txt | <programm>

www.google.de

http://www.gentoo.org

AM BESTEN mit erweiterten std-Fähigkeiten

$ cat Textfile.txt | <programm> | grep gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org

----------

## dakjo

man grep

rtfm   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> man grep
> 
> rtfm  

 

ach ja?

so then smart ass,

then build me a PATTERN that fits to that string:

```
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=<anything>+<whatever>&btnG=Google+Search
```

----------

## smg

tobiasbeil bitte kein UUOC, danke.  :Wink: 

Dann mal zum Pattern für

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=<anything>+<whatever>&btnG=Google+Search

```
sed -n '/http:\/\/www\.google\.com\/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=.*\+.*&btnG=Google\+Search/p' $FILE
```

bisschen abstrakter vielleicht:

```
sed -n '/http:\/\/www\.google\..*\/search?hl=.*ie=.*&q=.*\+.*&btnG=.*\+.*/p'
```

(ungetestet).

Cheers.

----------

## l3u

Perl:

```
$zeile =~ m!((?:https?://|www\.)\S+)!; print $1 if $1;
```

----------

## smg

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Perl:
> 
> ```
> $zeile =~ m!((?:https?://|www\.)\S+)!; print $1 if $1;
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke er will NUR http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=<anything>+<whatever>&btnG=Google+Search sowas erkennen?

Dann wäre dein Regex bisschen ZU abstrakt  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## SinoTech

Und hier mal noch was leichtes mit "sed":

```

sed -n -e 's/.*http:\([^ ]*\)/http:\1/p'

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich bin mir sicher es ist zu kompliziert das auf ebene der regexpr zu machen,

deswegen suche ich nach ner anwendung, aber offensichtlich gibts sowas einfach

noch nciht, sonst würde ja irgendjemand was passendes nennen.

alles was auf shell ebene da abgeht wäre mir sowieso zu langsam,

tatsächlich gibts in java fertige funktionen, die das machen könnten,

evtl. könnte ich das sogar selbst programmieren, aber dann ohne

die fähigkeit an std weiterzuleiten, denn das kann ich nicht in java

programmieren, ausserdem würde es mich ankotzen jedesmal dafür

ne jvm starten zu müssen. Das muss auch in C/C++ gehen, daher

frage ich ja, aber scheint noch kein separates prog dafür zu geben.

müsste aber andererseits kein grosses problem sein, wenns in C/C++

dafür extra libraries/classen gibt wie bei java, um (alle) urls (vollständig

und korrekt) zu erkennen. (und nicht nur alles was mit http anfängt  :Wink:  )

----------

## smg

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich bin mir sicher es ist zu kompliziert das auf ebene der regexpr zu machen,
> 
> deswegen suche ich nach ner anwendung, aber offensichtlich gibts sowas einfach
> 
> noch nciht, sonst würde ja irgendjemand was passendes nennen.
> ...

 

Mit Verlaub, so einen _Schwachsinn_ hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Denkst du wirklich es ist schneller Java zu verwenden als die Shell? Bist du dir da sicher? Woher weißt du das? Braucht Java nicht auch einen Regex um das Pattern zu machen? Oder C++? Wie sollte es sonst dem String matchen? Wie macht man sowas schneller? Ich glaube du machst es dir ein _wenig_ zu einfach.

man grep

man sed

man regex

genervt, hagbard

----------

## l3u

Was ist bitte an "m!((?:https?://|www\.)\S+)!" kompliziert, wenn man's nichtmal selber schreiben muß, sondern vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt (der Ausdruck funktioniert übrigens mit http://, https:// oder nur www. am Anfang, egal, wo in der Zeile der Link steht)? Was soll denn bitte NOCH schneller sein als ein sed-Aufruf mit der Shell? Oder die Verarbeitung eines regulären Ausdrucks mit Perl? HALLO? Und was interssiert dich überhaupt die Geschwindigkeit? Solang du keine 100 GB an Textdateien pro Tag parsen willst, kann dir doch die Geschwindigkeit SOWAS VON EGAL sein!

Erwartest du jetzt etwa von uns, daß dir hier einer ein Programm schreibt, das z.B. wahlweise von STDIN oder einer Datei liest, dann m!((?:https?://|www\.)\S+)! macht und $1 auf STDOUT schreibt? Was glaubst du, warum es kein solches Programm gibt? Weil man's eben mit einer Zeile Perl selber schreiben kann. Und die Sprachen, die sowas vorgefertigt anbieten (php, scheinbar auch Java) machen auch nichts anderes als das.

EDIT:

Das selbe Resulatst liefert auch /((http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/

mit /((?:http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/ wird dann nicht mal unnötigerweise http:// in $2 gespeichert.Last edited by l3u on Wed Jan 11, 2006 11:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## smg

Ack Libby. Erst wenn man sehr, sehr _sehr_ komplexe Algorithmen benötigt und massig Daten durchsuchen muss, wäre es empfehlenswert das mit ner Hochsprache und gutem Mem-Management zu machen.

Greeets

----------

## l3u

Ein Programm, an das man ne Textdatei pipen kann (also cat datei | programm) wäre z.B.:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

while(<>){/((?:http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/;print "$1\n" if $1;}
```

na gut ... zwei Zeilen lol

----------

## tobiasbeil

@Libby

wenn ich links extrahieren will, die da lauten:

http://www.Libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337

dann bringt mir dein ACH SO TOLLES POO Script nichts. HALLO ??? HALLOOOO ???

Ja, hi.

Verstehst du jetzt? HALLOOOOO ?? HAAAAALLLOOOOOOO?

Na ?

@Topic

ich hab da nen "quasi-workaround" gefunden.

angenommen, ich verzichte auf die annahme die links liegen in nem

file auf der platte und besorge mir die links direkt von der quelle,

also vom inet selbst, dann brauch ich darauf zu gucken was alles

zwischen 'href="' und ' " ' steht.

man bräuchte dafür aber das programm "w3c", denn

$ w3c http://www.mameworld.net

=> gibt die seite komplett in html aus.

Man kann natürlich auch die source html jeder seite auf platte

speichern und dann direkt so durchsuchen, aber für meinen

gebrauch ist es sogar ein vorteil, das von w3c machen zu lassen.

und das Pattern für href="bla" ist ja auch einfacher, als nen universalpattern

das für alle links das korrekte ergebnis liefert.

----------

## Anarcho

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> @Libby
> 
> wenn ich links extrahieren will, die da lauten:
> 
> http://www.Libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337
> ...

 

Sag mal gehts noch? Was soll denn der Mist? Ich hoffe das niemand mehr auch nur eine Frage von dir beantwortet!

@Admins: Schmeisst den raus! Sowas will hier wirklich niemand!

EDIT:

Noch schlimmer, hast du das Script von Libby mal probiert?

```
workstation perl $ cat furl.pl 

#!/usr/bin/perl

while(<>){/((?:http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/;print "$1\n" if $1;}

workstation perl $ echo 'asfdsadf http://www.Libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337 asdfasdf' | ./furl.pl 

http://www.Libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337

workstation perl $
```

----------

## l3u

1. Dein toller Link WIRD von meinem ach so tollen Programm erkannt (siehe auch Post von Anarcho)

2. Packst du's noch?! Ich schreib dir doch tatsächlich dein Programm (wozu DU scheinbar NICHT in der Lage bist), und du kommst mir jetzt blöd?! Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Statt eines "Libby knows shit about links" hätte ich eher ein "Dankeschön" oder sowas erwartet.

Könnte bitte einer diesen unfreundlichen und scheinbar auch inkompetenten Idioten aus dem Forum werfen und diesen Thread schließen?! Das darf ja wohl wirklich nicht wahr sein.

----------

## tobiasbeil

versuch mal das hier:

```
workstation perl $ cat furl.pl

#!/usr/bin/perl

while(<>){/((?:http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/;print "$1\n" if $1;}

workstation perl $ echo '<a href="http://www.Anarcho-knows-shit-bout-perl.too">Anarcho-knows-shit-bout-perl</a> asdfasdf' | ./furl.pl
```

knock, knock.

wer ist da?

pscht!

und hier noch ein preservatives: pscht!

EDIT:

oder

```
w3c http://www.mameworld.net | .furl.pl
```

Last edited by tobiasbeil on Wed Jan 11, 2006 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

tobiasbeil *plonk*

Mehr gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen. => Thread closen.

Greets.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *hagbard_ wrote:*   

> tobiasbeil *plonk*
> 
> Mehr gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen. => Thread closen.
> 
> Greets.

 

ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt,

der typ tut so als wenn er mir geholfen hätte

und verlangt ausdrücklich ein dankeschön?

und dann seine arroganten "HALLO?"

ich sage hier HALLOOO??

niemand sonst.

PS:  *Quote:*   

> Never argue with an idiot. He brings you down to his level, then beats you with experience.

 

----------

## l3u

Wie kann man nur derart unfreundlich und frech sein, wenn man keine Ahnung hat? Mein Script extrahiert URLs aus TEXTDATEIEN (wie du es in deinem ersten Post angegeben hast: Testfile.txt), nicht aus HTML. Und wenn du auch NUR EIN KLITZEKLEINES BISSCHEN AHNUNG hättest, dann müßtest du das schon an dem regulären Ausdruck sehen. Denn, was dir offenbar entgangen ist: in HTML ist ein Link von einem link=" und einem " eingeschlossen und nicht von Leerzeichen.

Aber statt dich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen, beschimpfst du hier diejenigen, die dir helfen.

Nochmal an die Mods: Ich bin der Meinung, daß man eine derartige Verhaltensweise hier im Forum nicht tolerieren sollte. Solche Leute brauchen wir hier nicht. Hat der sich in seinen letzten 298 Beiträgen auch so unmöglich aufgeführt?!Last edited by l3u on Wed Jan 11, 2006 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wie kann man nur derart unfreundlich und frech sein, wenn man keine Ahnung hat? Mein Script extrahiert URLs aus TEXTDATEIEN, nicht aus HTML. Und wenn du auch NUR EIN KLITZEKLEINES BISSCHEN AHNUNG hättest, dann müßtest du das schon an dem regulären Ausdruck sehen. Denn, was dir offenbar entgangen ist: in HTML ist ein Link von einem link=" und einem " eingeschlossen und nicht von Leerzeichen.
> 
> Nochmal an die Mods: Ich bin der Meinung, daß man eine derartige Verhaltensweise hier im Forum nicht tolerieren sollte. Solche Leute brauchen wir hier nicht.

 

ja und eine HTML datei ist ne reine binärdatei, keine textdatei?

komm mal wieder auf den boden.

wenn deine aussagen wenigstens korrekt wären,

wäre auch mein verhalten viel besser.

HALLO ??? ja HALLO !!! Ich höre dich.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> versuch mal das hier:
> 
> ```
> workstation perl $ cat furl.pl
> 
> ...

 

Darf man dich Klugscheisser an deinen ersten Post hier erinnern:

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher obs sowas gibt,
> 
> aber ich suche ein consolen programm,
> 
> dass mir, wenn ich ihm entweder beliebigen
> ...

 

Schauen wir uns das mal an:

Was wolltest du? Eine Parser für eine Textdatei. Aha, OK.

Und für was genau? Für Links in dieser Textdatei. Gut.

Und in welchem Format? Einfache Links, kein HTML. Einfach.

Es ist also schon sehr witzig mit dir. Mittendrin die Anforderungen wechseln und sich dann beschweren das diese keiner erfüllt mit älteren Posts?

Du bist echt ein Schwätzer. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du deine persönlichen (und wahrscheinlich vor allem sozialen) Defizite nicht an uns auslassen würdest. 

Geh doch bitte in ein CounterStrike-Forum, in die Kinderecke. Das dürfte wohl eher deine Kragenweite sein.

----------

## l3u

... und dann setzt man sich noch hin, und überlegt sich, wie man das am besten anstellt ... und der Perl-Zweizeiler entspricht ja genau dem, was er haben wollte ... auch mit echo | programm | grep.

@tobiasbeil: Geh woanders stören.Last edited by l3u on Wed Jan 11, 2006 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobiasbeil

@anarchon.

stell dich nciht blöd und LESE gaaaaanz gut durch.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher obs sowas gibt,
> 
> aber ich suche ein consolen programm,
> 
> dass mir, wenn ich ihm entweder beliebigen
> ...

 

mein beispiel war ein normales textfile um es einfach zu machen,

nicht meine "spezifikation/anforderung".

es ist normal als beispiel einfachere sachen zu nennen,

vielleicht lag der ganze ärger darin, dass ich ein sehr

minimalistisches beispiel nahm, und so z.bsp Libby verwirrte.

DAS IST ABER NCIHT MEIN FEHLER!!!!

EDIT:

beliebiger std: beliebig alles

file: beliebiges file, nicht nur HTML syntax, es sollte aber BEIDES möglich sein, weil wenns für "file" geht, gehts auch fürs "HTML".

das mit dem ganzen HTML war nur ein temporärer WORKAROUND:

 *Quote:*   

> @Topic
> 
> ich hab da nen "quasi-workaround" gefunden.
> 
> angenommen, ich verzichte auf die annahme die links liegen in nem
> ...

 

oberes gilt selbstverständlich nur für HTML files, also bin ich nur HALB zufrieden und der thread ist nicht wirklich solved.

LESEN !

GRÜSSEN!

HALLO? 

JA! HALLO!Last edited by tobiasbeil on Wed Jan 11, 2006 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Und unser Fehler war, daß wir unfreundlichen, inkompetenten Idioten wie dir auch noch antworten! Wie gesagt: hättest du auch nur ein bißchen Ahnung von Perl resp. regulären Ausdrücken, könntest du ein paar Zeichen in den regulären Ausdruck meines Scripts schreiben, und danach würde es genau das, was es derzeit tut, auch mit HTML-Links machen.

NEIN, ich werde dir den entsprechenden regulären Ausdruck NICHT posten.

----------

## Anarcho

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> @anarchon.
> 
> stell dich nciht blöd und LESE gaaaaanz gut durch.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich bin mir nicht sicher obs sowas gibt,
> ...

 

Dann beschwer dich doch nicht wenn jemand dein Beispiel befolgt.

Wie sonst soll man denn vorgehen? Du wärst natürlich direkt darauf

gekommen und hättest den universalen Parser geschrieben!

Aber leider kannst du das nicht. 

 *Quote:*   

> es ist normal als beispiel einfachere sachen zu nennen,
> 
> vielleicht lag der ganze ärger darin, dass ich ein sehr
> 
> minimalistisches beispiel nahm, und so z.bsp Libby verwirrte.

 

Nein, der ganze Ärger kam daher weil du ein um Aufmerksamkeit ringendes

Kind bist und anscheinend wenig von deinen Eltern erhälst, was man 

angesichts deiner Art absolut nachvollziehen kann. Nur leider sind wir

hier nicht die lokale Grabbelgruppe in der deine Bedürfnisse befriedigt

werden könnten.

 *Quote:*   

> DAS IST ABER NCIHT MEIN FEHLER!!!!

 

Leider doch!

Aber um dir das klarzumachen werden wir wohl einige Zeit brauchen.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und unser Fehler war, daß wir unfreundlichen, inkompetenten Idioten wie dir auch noch antworten! Wie gesagt: hättest du auch nur ein bißchen Ahnung von Perl resp. regulären Ausdrücken, könntest du ein paar Zeichen in den reguläen Ausdruck meines Scripts schreiben, und danach würde es genau das, was es derzeit tut, auch mit HTML-Links machen.
> 
> NEIN, ich werde dir den entsprechenden regulären Ausdruck NICHT posten.

 

nur so zum nachdenken:

ich habe mich nur über deine komische ART ALLES GROSS ZU SCHREIBEN WENN DU ERREGT BIST

und deiner doofen art ZU GRÜSSEN HALLO?? JA HALLO !!! lustig gemacht,

du jedoch hast mich konkret als Idiot usw beleidigt.

fass dir bitte auch an die Nase, schliesslich wollen wir fair bleiben oder?

EDIT:

ach ja nochwas:

bin ja tatsächlich garnicht so unschuldig,

denn mit "knows-shit-bout" habe ich dein

voreiliges superscript ins lächerliche gezogen

und dich quasi provoziert. gut, das geht auf meine kappe.

----------

## l3u

Nach einem "Ach ja, ich will nicht nur nur-Text-Links parsen, sondern auch welche, die in einer HTML-Datei sind, wie geht denn das?" hättest du auch sicher eine Antwort bekommen. Aber nicht nach einem "Ihr Deppen habt doch keine Ahnung, euer Scheiß funktioniert nicht! Was soll die Frechheit, mir sowas vorzulegen?!".

Abgesehen davon wird mir das hier jetzt zu blöd. Such die andere, die du dafür, daß sie dir helfen wollen, blöd anreden kannst. Und tschüß ...

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Nach einem "Ach ja, ich will nicht nur nur-Text-Links parsen, sodner auch welche, die in einer HTML-Datei sind, wie geht denn das?" hättest du auch sicher eine Antwort bekommen. Aber nicht nach einem "Ihr Deppen habt doch keine Ahnung, euer Scheiß funktioniert nicht! Was soll die Frechheit, mir sowas vorzulegen?!".

 

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen,

dein script tut nicht was ich mir vorstelle.

ich fand deine art mir deine lösung als lösung

aufzudrängen etwas arrogant. 

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist bitte an "m!((?:https?://|www\.)\S+)!" kompliziert, wenn man's nichtmal selber schreiben muß, sondern vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt...
> 
> HALLO? Und was interssiert dich überhaupt die Geschwindigkeit?...

 

darauf habe ich unreif reagiert und dich mit "knows-shit..." provoziert.

dann ist alles ausser kontroolle geraten.

sorry.

ich bin bereit zu deeskalieren, wenn ihr es auch seid.

----------

## ian!

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich bin bereit zu deeskalieren, wenn ihr es auch seid.

 

Ich bitte drum. Ansonsten will ich freundlich auf die Forenregeln verweisen.

----------

## tobiasbeil

Also hier mal der aktuelle stand:

~/bin/google

```
#!/bin/sh

PRE="http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&q="

ARG="$1+$2+$3+$4+$5+$6+$7+$8+$9"

SUF="&btnG=Google+Search"

w3c ${PRE}${ARG}${SUF}

exit 0

```

~/bin/furl.pl

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

while(<>){/((?:http[s]*:\/\/|www\.)\S+)/;print "$1\n" if $1;}
```

Mein Ziel ist es (fürs erste) einfach nur per console die ersten 10 Suchergebnisse

auf console auszugeben. Damit kann dann jeder anstellen was er will.

Ich habs ganz einfach gehalten, d.h. ich gehe von 1 bis max. 9 suchbegriffen

auf, keine komplexe suche mit ausschluss usw. (zumindest für erste).

die suchergebnisse sollen dann ausgegeben werden.

Useage:

```
gentoo $ google IBM pSeries | .furl.pl | grep -v google

http://www.xsnet.com/retail/campaign.asp%3Fcmpid%3DXSPPC_GOOGLE_2201

www.unicap.dk</font><br><br><a

http://UnixHQ.com/ibm.html%3Fref%3Dg

http://www-03.ibm.com/servers/eserver/pseries/library/"><b>IBM</b>

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:DYK_xUU3aaEJ:www-03.ibm.com/servers/eserver/pseries/library/+IBM+pSeries+++++++&hl=en&ie=UTF-8">Cached</a>

www.<b>ibm</b>.qassociates.co.uk/servers-p-series-index.htm</span>

www.ibm.qassociates.co.uk/servers-p-series-index.htm">Similar&nbsp;pages</a></nobr></font></td></tr></table>

www.maxpress.com/catalog/rs6000.html</span>

www.xsnet.com/.../XQ/catalog_name.IBM/category_name.PSeries/

www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/

http://www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/Resources/Hardware/IBMp690/">NCSA

www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/Resources/Hardware/IBMp690/</span>

www.<b>ibm</b>.com/jp/domino01/mkt/eserver.nsf/p/top/</span>

www.<b>ibm</b>.com/servers/eserver/<b>pseries</b>/hardware/highend/</span>

http://www.rootvg.net/">ROOTVG.NET

www.rootvg.net/</span>

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:pjFZldhsh6UJ:publib16.boulder.ibm.com/pseries/en_US/infocenter/base/+IBM+pSeries+++++++&hl=en&ie=UTRead

```

das sieht halt momentan nicht sooo toll aus.

es würde reichen, wenn ausgehend von diesem output einfach

alles ab einem ' " ' oder ' < ' einschliesslich dieser zeichen selbst

bis zum ende der zeile löschen könnte, dann wäre es auch brauchbar.

am besten wäre es auch, wenn man statt "google bla" ein beliebiges file

als eingabe haben könnte und die links halt trotzdem alle ausgegeben werden.

ist da jemand bereit mitzuarbeiten?

----------

## tobiasbeil

BTW:

ich bin grad auf urlview (net-misc/urlview) gestossen. das ist auch ganz nützlich.

leider scheint es zum urls browsen statt sammeln/ausgeben zu sein, aber dafür

kann man dann ganz bequem nen lynx browser starten, wenn man ne url auswählt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon wird mir das hier jetzt zu blöd. Such die andere, die du dafür, daß sie dir helfen wollen, blöd anreden kannst. Und tschüß ...

 

ich versteh ohnehin nicht, dass leute, die schon länger im forum sind noch immer auf ihn hereinfallen!

es gibt mind. schon 10 threads, wo heftig herumgestritten wird   :Rolling Eyes: 

cheers  :Evil or Very Mad: 

@tobiasbeil: was is denn nun mit deinem genialen binhost, der alle architekturen und useflags unterstützt? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400412-highlight-.html??

----------

## ruth

Hallo zusammen,

also ich persönlich find den thread super... *gg*

schon lang nicht mehr so gut amüsiert, hihi...

ach ja:

mir dünkt, ich hätte mal sowas in der art geschrieben...

liegt irgendwo in meinem rootshells-useful-scripts archiv herum...

mal suchen....

ah, da isses ja...

neeeee, das würde deine gehobenen ansprüche, denke ich, nur zu 97% erfüllen...

und bevor du mich auch noch herunterputzt lass ichs lieber, hihi  :Wink: 

@tobiasbeil:

so, wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus, denk mal drüber nach(wer kennts? *gg*)

tja, wie das halt so ist im internet:

_du_ hast das recht, alles zu schreiben, was du willst..

und _ich_ habe das recht, dir zu antworten, dir zu helfen, oder nur über dich zu lachen, was ich hiermit tue.. *gg*

bist ein d(t)rolliges kerlchen...  :Wink: 

/note to self

 Heise Trollex an die Gentooforen anpassen

gruss,

ruth

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> @tobiasbeil: was is denn nun mit deinem genialen binhost, der alle architekturen und useflags unterstützt? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400412-highlight-.html??

 

das vmdk dazu liegt bei mir aufm fileserver inner vm wo das /usr/portage/disfiles* freigegeben ist als smbmount.

ist mit 2,1 gig grösser als ich erwartet habe und daher behalte mir vor, der einzige zu sein, der davon profitieren kann.

zur erinnerung: ich wollte nen 0815 system mit gnome und kde, und so anderen MM und Office progs, die man auf geläufigen livecds findet.

ausserdem bin ich in der zwischenzeit auf den thread gestossen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-39660-highlight-evilwm.html

und habe mich dann mehr mit ner minimalen livecd distri mit textonly progs und vesa-tng bootsplash/framebuffer interessiert.

zudem schreibe ich diesen monat prüfungen und lerne seit weihnachten.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich persönlich find den thread super... *gg*
> 
> schon lang nicht mehr so gut amüsiert, hihi...
> ...

 

das trägt zur "deeskalierung" besonders gut bei.

man(n) sieht du bist ein echter menschenkenner.

wer zum n+1sten mal lacht, lacht besser.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Leute...

Lasst den einfach quängeln und stopft ihn in euer PLONK file. Hier mal Auszüge, was er sich hier so alles geleistet hat:

Eine seiner vielen Zwischenfragen wurde von mir beantwortet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359146-highlight-.html#2570508

Da zeigt er sich weiter unten auch noch einsichtig:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359146-highlight-.html#2572330

Aber schon 4 Monate später will er - unter anderem - das selbe aus seiner Wishlist realisiert sehen. Dabei beschimpft er die Teilnehmenden User mal wieder aufs gröbste:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400412-highlight-.html

Hier einige Beispiele, wie er sich dafür bedankt, dass man Ihm eine Antwort zuteil kommen lässt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369120-highlight-.html#2650354

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390610-highlight-.html#2795112

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-372775-highlight-.html#2670447

Aber auch seine Art immer wieder einmal zu behaupten er habe das so oder so gemeint (es aber faktisch nicht so hingeschrieben) ist verewigt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375197-highlight-.html#2688534

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375197-highlight-.html#2689618

Was er auch gerne macht; während eines laufenden Threads einfach mal kurz eine völlig andere - z.t. mit null Bezugspunkt zum Originalpost - Frage stellen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379873-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-407078-highlight-.html#2913190

Ja, und manchmal weiss er gar nichts gescheites zum Thema zu sagen, trozdem MUSS er was sagen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403994-highlight-.html#2890710

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406983-highlight-.html#2912220

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406983-highlight-.html#2913170

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400412-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html#2867257

@Admins

Wie kommt's, dass jemand der bereits so viele Beleidigungen auf dem Kerbholz hat hier noch rumwuseln darf, während z.B. Deever wegen einiger - Nullaussagen - kurzzeitig gesperrt wurde? Okay, Deevers Verhalten war bestimmt nicht korrekt, und sein Ban war sicher gerechtfertigt. Aber dann wäre doch eine Verwarnung für tobiasbeil wohl auch gerechtfertigt oder nicht?

Gute Nacht

STiGMaTa

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich versteh ohnehin nicht, dass leute, die schon länger im forum sind noch immer auf ihn hereinfallen!

 

jaa, genau!

<verschwörungstheorie>

seid ihr blööd! ihr fallt alle auf mich rein.

niemand erkennt die "fallen" die ich stelle.

ihr seid halt nicht sehr helle, was?

reingefallen!!

</verschwörungstheorie>

 :Cool: 

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Leute...
> 
> Lasst den einfach quängeln und stopft ihn in euer PLONK file. Hier mal Auszüge, was er sich hier so alles geleistet hat:
> 
> Eine seiner vielen Zwischenfragen wurde von mir beantwortet:
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

hast du das alles kurzerhand recherchiert oder habe ich nen fanclub?

----------

## ruth

Hallo nochmal, *lach*

JA, du hast nen Fanclub - jeder richtige Forentroll hat sowas...

und JA, ich bin ein richtiger Menschenkenner, und genau deshalb sage ich dir:

wenn du dich im realen Leben genauso aufführst wie hier, bist du wohl ein sehr, sehr einsamer Mensch...

eigentlich eher bemitleidenswert, wie ich finde...

...und jetzt versuchst du auch noch, deine zur Schau gestellte Unwissenheit als 'Fallen' für die Forenteilnehmer zu deklarieren...

ich schmeiss mich weg vor lachen...

(jetzt zum n+1 ten mal... *gg*)

gruss,

ruth

----------

## tobiasbeil

wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ist hier im forum einer besser als der andere.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> so, wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus, denk mal drüber nach(wer kennts? *gg*)

 

Na also der gute Analuest war aber besser als er, aber ehrlich   :Twisted Evil: 

Und damit uns (den guten Jungs und Mädels hier) keiner nachsagen kann man bekäme man von uns ja nie geholfen...

@tobiasbeil:

such mal nach HTML::LinkExtor, das kann was du willst (jedenfalls soweit ich verstanden habe WAS du nun eigentlich willst *fg*)

und als zweites kuck dir mal das hier an ... das will ich können

----------

## dakjo

@Think4UrS11 das moechte der Herr Beil warscheinlich nicht, da es ja ne skriptsprache ist, und er sucht doch nen _Programm_, bzw. schreibt sich das selbst in java wo er nicht nach STDOUT schreiben kann.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast du das alles kurzerhand recherchiert oder habe ich nen fanclub?

 

Naja, ein Stündchen hat's schon gedauert. Sind ja immer 310 Beiträge welche ich druchscannen musste  :Very Happy: 

Aber was macht man nicht alles um die anderen Forenteilnehmer auf Missstände hinzuweisen?  :Wink: 

Also ich würde sagen, wir lassen das jetzt mal. Wer sich en Bild über Tobiasbeil machen will soll einfach mal meine Links durchgehen. Wer will, kann ihn dann in seine PLONK Liste einfügen. Und wenn du tobias jetzt der Meinung bist, dein Problem wurde gelöst, dann setz den Thread auf solved, ansonsten lass ihn offen und hoffe, dass du noch den einen oder anderen Tipp erhältst.

Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ruth

Guten Morgen,

@tobiasbeil:

hier also meine Tipps für dich:

Da du ja mit C arbeiten willst, empfehle ich dir:

```

SYNOPSIS

       #include <sys/types.h>

       #include <regex.h>

       int regcomp(regex_t *preg, const char *regex, int cflags);

       int regexec(const  regex_t  *preg,  const  char *string, size_t nmatch,

                   regmatch_t pmatch[], int eflags);

       size_t regerror(int errcode, const regex_t *preg, char *errbuf,  size_t

                       errbuf_size);

       void regfree(regex_t *preg);

```

für die Maschinerie und zum Download

```

curl_easy_init()

curl_easy_cleanup()

curl_easy_setopt()

curl_easy_perform()

curl_easy_getinfo()

While the above functions are the main functions to use in the easy interface, there is a series of other helpful functions too. They are:

curl_version()    returns a pointer to the libcurl version string

curl_getdate()    converts a date string to time_t

curl_getenv()    portable environment variable reader

curl_formadd()    build multipart form-data posts

curl_formfree()    free a previously built form POST

curl_slist_append()    builds a linked list

curl_slist_free_all()    frees a whole curl_slist as made with curl_slist_append()

curl_escape()    URL encodes a string

curl_unescape()    URL decodes a string

curl_strequal()    compare strings case insensitive

curl_mprintf()    portable *printf() functions

All man pages are included in every release archive, in three different formats: man page, HTML and pdf.

```

oh,

All man pages are included in every release archive, in three different formats: man page, HTML and pdf.

dem sollte nichts mehr hinzuzufügen sein, denke ich...

na denn,

ruth

----------

## l3u

@_hephaistos_: wir beide, tobiasbeil und ich, hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen ... und werden es in Zukunft hauch nicht mehr haben ;-)

----------

## smg

Nachdem nun alles gesagt worden ist, wir alle geplonkt haben, können wir ja den Thread ganz _gemütlich_ closen lassen, oder?  :Smile: 

Greets.

----------

## ian!

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @Admins
> 
> Wie kommt's, dass jemand der bereits so viele Beleidigungen auf dem Kerbholz hat hier noch rumwuseln darf, während z.B. Deever wegen einiger - Nullaussagen - kurzzeitig gesperrt wurde? Okay, Deevers Verhalten war bestimmt nicht korrekt, und sein Ban war sicher gerechtfertigt. Aber dann wäre doch eine Verwarnung für tobiasbeil wohl auch gerechtfertigt oder nicht?

 

"Fall Deever" möchte ich hier nicht kommentieren, da es hier nicht hingehört.

Als Statement bleibt aber zu sagen, daß wir es immer erst im Guten versuchen. Wenn das erfolglos bleibt, stehen weitere Schritte an. Dies wird unter den zuständigen Moderatoren und Admins dann grundsätzlich diskutiert. (Um sicher zu gehen, dass möglichst persönliche Präferenzen solche Urteile nicht beeinflussen; Zweitmeinung etc.)

Ich möchte hiermit noch mal alle bitten zurück zum Topic zu kommen, meinen Post unkommentiert zu lassen (wenn, dann bitte PM) und im Guten miteinander das Problem zu diskutieren. Wer hier nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hat, der meide den Topic bitte.

----------

## tobiasbeil

also die bisher am zufriedenstellenste lösung ist mein quick-n-dirty google script in kombination mit urlview und w3m.

kleines update:

~/bin/google

(requires w3c & urlview)

```
#!/bin/sh

PRE="http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&q="

ARG="$1+$2+$3+$4+$5+$6+$7+$8+$9"

SUF="&btnG=Google+Search"

w3c ${PRE}${ARG}${SUF} | urlview

exit 0
```

dann in die ~/.urlview

```
COMMAND w3m %s
```

man muss dann nur noch in console "google suchbegriff1 suchbegriff2 ..." eingeben,

dann bekommt man ne liste aller ersten 100 treffer, links browsen, dann auswählen,

und im selben terminal lädt w3m (bei mir mit grafiksupport) die entsprechende seite.

richtig praktisch zum schnell was suchen und noch nicht mal abhängig von grafik/X.  :Smile: 

kann natürlich auch nen anderer textmode browser sein, default ist lynx,

aber irgendwie scheint nur der w3m direkt im urlview terminal zu starten.

links(2), elinks und lynx starten nach auswählen einer bestimmten url

in einem separaten fenster. weiss nicht wieso, daher empfehle ich ja w3m.

das einzige was mich stört, ist das urlview keine kommandozeilen option zu

haben scheint, oder ich keine sehe/finde, wo man nicht browsen muss mit

oben/unten, sondern stattdessen einfach alle gefundenen links ausgeben kann

in std oder datei.

leider kenn ich mich nicht mit regexp aus, auch nicht mit perl,

aber wer mit helfen will:

für die extrahierung von links aus html datein (hier per w3c) reicht es alles

was mit 'href=' beginnt darauf zu analysieren, ob auf 'href=' ein ' " ' zeichen

folgt, wenn ja, dann ist das, was zwischen 'href="' und ' " ' ist ein link.

wenn direkt nach dem 'href=' kein ' " ' folgt, dann ist der link alles was nach

dem 'herf=' kommt, bis zum ersten vorkommen eines leerzeichens ' ' oder '>'.

wenn sich jemand mit perl oder regexp auskennt und wem es keine mühe macht,

würde ich mich freuen könnte jemand die passende regexp posten.

appropos:

dieses .furl.pl von Libby, genauer das "while (<>)". steht das für den std-strom?

wenn ja, wie sieht die entsprechende syntax fürs abfangen des std innerhalb

eines normal shell scriptes aus? (ich kann kein perl, und sh ist "allgemeingültiger").

von einem shell script aus std ströme zu verarbeiten hab ich auch noch nie gemacht,

aber jetzt bin ich neugierig denn ich könnte das auch an anderen stellen gut verwenden.

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich bin ein bisschen weiter gekommen,

d.h. augenscheinlich tut es jetzt richtig,

aber dafür sieht es potthässlich aus und

funzt nur beim HTML dateien(std-input) parsen.

```
$ [cat bla.html | w3c website] | grep -o href=\"[a-z,A-Z,0-9,\:,\/,\.,\?,\&,\%,\#,\~,\=,\!,ß,ö,ä,ü,Ö,Ä,Ü,\+,\-]*\" | sed -e 's/href\=//g' | sed -e 's/\"//g'
```

übrigends: wie kann man die zwei sed's da am ende zu einem zusammenfassen?

----------

## smg

```
man sed
```

&&

http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/U/UUOC.html

Greets.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *hagbard_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man sed
> ```
> ...

 

neee, nicht wirklich.

beides ganz kalt.   :Wink: 

EDIT:

habs durch rumexperimentieren herausgefunden:

```
echo 'ein X und ein Y sind plötzlich weg.' | sed -e 's/[X|Y]//g'
```

----------

## smg

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

>  *hagbard_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> man sed
> ```
> ...

 

Beides gaaaaanz richtig. Wenn du nur lesen würdest... man groupt mit {} und du machst ständig UUOCs aber das willst du ja nicht einsehen...

Ich halte mich am besten hier raus, lern-resistenten Leuten kann man anscheinend NICHT mehr helfen.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich muss das jetzt einfach nochmal loswerden:

Es gibt so gut wie nichts besseres als Perl für solche arbeiten!

----------

## smg

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich muss das jetzt einfach nochmal loswerden:
> 
> Es gibt so gut wie nichts besseres als Perl für solche arbeiten!

 

Ja das stimmt. Besonders die PCRE sind sehr komfortable bzw =~ und !~, aber er will halt sein Ding mit n-Fehlern machen.  :Smile: 

Jedem das Seine.

Aybabtu.

----------

## l3u

@Anarcho: Tja, deswegen hab ich ja mein Loser-Programm auch in Perl geschrieben ;-) Aber Perl ist zu langsam und kompliziert; es müßte schon Java sein *lol*

Schade, daß ihr tobiasbeil bei seinem Monolog unterbrochen habt ... ich war schon gespannt, wie oft er sich noch selber antwortet ...

Sorry für den sinnlosen Beitrag ;-)

EDIT:

Okay, da ich dieses Trauerspiel nicht länger mit anschauen will, hier nochmal mein ach so tolles Programm mit HTML-Kompatibilität:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

while(<>){m!((?:https?://|www\.)[^\s">]+)!;print "$1\n" if $1;}
```

```
$ echo "bla bla http://www.libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337 bla bla" | ./test

http://www.libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337

$ echo 'bla bla <a href="http://www.libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337">blabla' | ./test

http://www.libby-knows-shit-bout-links.com/download.php?id=31337
```

-- wohlgemerkt für je nur einen Link pro Zeile. Vermutlich deshalb habe auch hierfür kein "Dankeschön" verdient.

----------

## tobiasbeil

meine sed "lösung" enthällt keine "{,}",

"man sed"

=> "/\{" pointet mich auf {script-only-if-no-other-script}

"n"

=> The closing bracket of a { } block.

"n"

=>  {      Begin a block of commands (end with a }).

"n"

=> Pattern not found  (press RETURN)

richtig ja, warm nein. hat mich nicht wirklich auf die richtige fährte gelockt.

eher "sed tutorial" googlen und ca. 10 mal was falsches ausprobieren bis es klappt. 

und ausserdem finde ich "cat file | grep bla" besser als "<file grep bla",

weil es nicht toll aussieht die zeile mit "<" zu beginnen und ungewohnt ists auch.

und ich persönlich benutze grep halt immer nach ner pipe, weil ichs so gewohnt bin

von verzeichnisse und proc und überhaupt-browsen her. ist das soo schwer zu verstehen?

und überhaupt ist das mal sowas von geschmachsache,

dass sich nur doofe drüber streiten würden.

merkst du eigentlich nicht dass du mich mit sowas belanglosem eher provozierst?

du verschwendest meine, deine, und allen lesern dieses thread ihre zeit damit.

der thread ist jetzt shcon scheisse zum durchlesen. irgendwann sucht jemand mal

im forum nach diesem oder ähnlichem thema, will von den fragen zu den antworten

browsen, und ist genötigt durch zig nutzlos posts zu scrollen bis er was nützliches findet.

(nur weil ihr mir ne "lektion" erteilen wollt und mir halt nicht mehr hilft.)

hier nochmal ne zusammenfassung der offenen fragen, beantworte erst diese, und dann

lasse ich mich auch gerne zu anderen un*x themen belehren. im mom tut aber das hier weh:

- ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man per regexp aus beliebigen file (nicht mit aus html files) beliebige links extrahiert

- ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man std innerhalb eines normalen shell scriptes abfängt/weiterleitet. (noch nicht mal obs überhaupt geht!?)Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Jan 12, 2006 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Okay, da ich dieses Trauerspiel nicht länger mit anschauen will, hier nochmal mein ach so tolles Programm mit HTML-Kompatibilität:
> 
> ```
> #!/usr/bin/perl
> 
> ...

 

<loddar>

<fingerpoint>RICHTISCH!!</fingerpoint>

</loddar>

is aber nciht so schlimm, weil für rein HTMl hab ich mir shcon selber geholfen, falls du das übersehn hast:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ [cat bla.html | w3c website] | grep -o href=\"[a-z,A-Z,0-9,\:,\/,\.,\?,\&,\%,\#,\~,\=,\!,ß,ö,ä,ü,Ö,Ä,Ü,\+,\-]*\" | sed -e 's/href\=//g' | sed -e 's/\"//g'
> ```
> ...

 

EDIT:

ich muss aber zugeben dein perl script ist dafür kürzer und somit schöner im vergleich zu meinem monster von loch ness.

EDIT2:

ausserdem geht das da oben auch mit mehr als einem link pro zeile, und es gilt für alles was man in href="" schreibt,

somit auch ftp:// und sonstwas links. hehe, me > you.   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  scherz, net böse nehmen...   :Embarassed: Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Jan 12, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> - wohlgemerkt für je nur einen Link pro Zeile. Vermutlich deshalb habe auch hierfür kein "Dankeschön" verdient.
> 
> <loddar> 
> 
> <fingerpoint>RICHTISCH!!</fingerpoint> 
> ...

 

Ich habe glaub ich noch nie so ein arrogantes, unfreundliches, unverschämtes, undankbares A*loch wie tobiasbeil getroffen. Ich hoffe, das war gerade mit den Forenregeln vereinbar.

 *Quote:*   

> du verschwendest meine, deine, und allen lesern dieses thread ihre zeit damit.

 

Neben man sed, grep, etc. empfehle ich dir außerdem man duden, deutsch.

Das war's jetzt. Endgültig.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - wohlgemerkt für je nur einen Link pro Zeile. Vermutlich deshalb habe auch hierfür kein "Dankeschön" verdient.
> 
> <loddar> 
> 
> <fingerpoint>RICHTISCH!!</fingerpoint> 
> ...

 

nein wars nicht,

mein humor wirkt halt nicht auf dich,

das arschloch befindet sich zwischen deinen beiden ohren

genau da wo im gehirn das zentrum für einbildung ist.

leider kann ichs nciht mehr ändern, der erste eindruck zählt.

und bei dir wird das wohl nicht mehr zu ändern sein. du bist nämlich von allen hier der hitzköpfigste.

egal was ich mache und sage, du wirst wohl immer einen weg finden es negativ darzustellen.

die frage ist : wozu mach ich dann noch überhaupt hier was?

CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE this thread.

und gut is.

pff.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - wohlgemerkt für je nur einen Link pro Zeile. Vermutlich deshalb habe auch hierfür kein "Dankeschön" verdient.
> 
> <loddar> 
> 
> <fingerpoint>RICHTISCH!!</fingerpoint> 
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Ich wollte gerade noch was konstruktives schreiben, aber lassen wir den kleinen dochmal alleine machen. 

Viel Spass! 

Auf das ihm keiner mehr helfen möge!

@Admins:

Wieviele soziale Missgriffe seitens Herrn Beils benötigt ihr eigentlich noch? Zieht euch doch endlich mal in euer Tipi zum Ältestenrat zurück   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

Was der hier abliefert, ist eine absolute bodenlose Frechheit.

----------

## think4urs11

und wenn du wirklich alle Links und diese von relative->absolut umgewandelt haben willst...

auch wenn du es eigentlich nicht verdient hast (Stichwort wie man in den Wald hineinruft usw.)

*edit* ich laß es trotzdem mal stehen, vielleicht kanns ja auch mal ein anderer brauchen....

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use LWP::UserAgent;

use HTML::LinkExtor;

use URI::URL;

$url = "http://www.postbank.de"; #oder was halt sonst

$ua = LWP::UserAgent->new;

my @uri = ();

sub callback {

  my($tag, %attr) = @_;

  push(@uri, values %attr);

  }

$p = HTML::LinkExtor->new(\&callback);

$res = $ua->request(HTTP::Request->new(GET => $url), sub {$p->parse($_[0])});

my $base = $res->base;

@uri = map { $_ = url($_, $base)->abs; } @uri;

print join("\n", @uri), "\n";
```

----------

## tobiasbeil

@Libby

was denn ist so arrogant, bodenlos frech usw ?

was?

das interpretiertst du alles so negativ weil du erregt bist, mehr nicht.

und nur weil du hier die kühnsten und wildesten vorstellungen von

mir hast wirkt es auf alle anderen auch genau so. danke!

wenn du nix mehr zum thema beizutragen hast poste einfach nix mehr,

ich hab von dir die schnautze mind genauso voll wie du von mir.

hast sowieso nur 2 popelige zeilen gepostet bisher und dann auch nur

mit einem link pro zeile - pff. nehm dir ne pause bis zu den nächsten

2 zeilen die dir dazu einfallen. du tust ja so als ob ich dir irgendwas schuldig bin.

die anderen haben mir bisher mehr geholfen als du falls dir das nciht bewusst ist.

----------

## l3u

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Was der hier abliefert, ist eine absolute bodenlose Frechheit.

 

Bin ich mit dieser Meinung hier etwa allein?

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> hast sowieso nur 2 popelige zeilen gepostet bisher und dann auch nur mit einem link pro zeile - pff. nehm dir ne pause bis zu den nächsten 2 zeilen die dir dazu einfallen.

 

Soll ich ihm vielleicht noch den Popo abwischen oder ihm die Schuhe zumachen? Was will der bitte mehr als die zwei popeligen Zeilen, die alles erledigen, was er haben wollte?!Last edited by l3u on Thu Jan 12, 2006 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn man den Avatar von tobiasbeil mittels adblock ausblendet kann man die Posts ein bisschen besser ertragen   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT:

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Was der hier abliefert, ist eine absolute bodenlose Frechheit. 
> 
> Bin ich mit dieser Meinung hier etwa allein?

 

Nein, keine Sorge.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Bin ich mit dieser Meinung hier etwa allein?

 

Nein bist du nicht.

----------

## l3u

@Anarcho: Also ich finde, daß das Gesicht sehr gut zu dem paßt, was er hier abläßt ;-) Stichwort: Turnschuh, Lexikon *ggg*Last edited by l3u on Thu Jan 12, 2006 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe glaub ich noch nie so ein arrogantes, unfreundliches, unverschämtes, undankbares A*loch wie tobiasbeil getroffen. Ich hoffe, das war gerade mit den Forenregeln vereinbar.
> 
> 

 

Nein, nicht wirklich. Bitte solche Äusserungen in Zukunft unterlassen.

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das arschloch befindet sich zwischen deinen beiden ohren
> 
> genau da wo im gehirn das zentrum für einbildung ist.
> ...

 

Das und die ganzen anderen Sachen sind jetzt einfach genug. Nachdem ian! schon 2x erfolglos auf die Forenregeln verweisen hat gibt es jetzt von meiner Seite jetzt einen Ban.

----------

